# I'm PUPO and started the dreaded 2ww today



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello

Just wanted to share my news that as of today I am PUPO with 2 little frostiness.

I had 4 day 3 embryos in the freezer and we did a progressive thaw. Sadly the first 10 cell didn't make it   but the second 10 cell thawed perfect and still had 100% of its cells. Because we wanted two transferring they took out a third, leaving one frostie still on ice, but this embryo lost 3 cells so went from a 6 cell to a 3 cell.
The embryologist said the 3 cell one was still viable so worth transferring, although the odds of it implanting are lower    
So we had both transferred today   
I am remaining very positive for my 10 cell embryo that was starting to compact, but wondered if anyone had had any success with an embryo that has lost 50% of its cells?  

Josie xxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Josie

Congrats on being pupo.  I too am with 2 as of yesterday.  I have a 9 out of 9 and a 6 out of 8 on board.  This is my final 2.  We have a dd from first time ivf treatment she was put in with a 50% embryo but it didn't make it.  We had 4 frozen and fet failed at Christmas so here we are.

I've read and been told by my embryologist that 50%ers can and do regularly work. So fingers crossed for you.

Tab x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi tabithtwitch
Thanks for your reply and congratulations to you too on being PUPO    
You have done very well then to have 4 embryos survive out of 4   and it sounds like you have two great frostiness on board now   
When is your OTD? Mine is 14 days so Oct 2nd but I am a serial tester in the latter part of the 2ww       And I would like to try and hold out.
So far feeling very relaxed and positive - long may it live lol.
Maybe we could compare notes over the next 2 weeks and try to keep each other as sane as possible    Xxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

That would be great.  I'm testing 2 oct too but I'm opposite to you and won't by a test until afternoon of 1st.  Actually I have ocado delivery so I will order it with them to stop temptation!!  I have had an afternoon to myself for first time since dd arrived and I've been a wreck which won't help at all!!  

Keep in touch and good luck.  Are you a symptom spotter?


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hello there 

i am hoping to be pupo tomorrow , i have 1 6 day blast on ice , just gotta wait for the fone call in the morning im praying it thaws out ok   

good luck in your 2 week wait , will catch up tomorrow and we can share our stories 

xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Ooohhhh so we test the same day ?  well looks like we won't be testing early either as my DH has just said he wants me to promise I won't test without him this time and I have agreed    omg how am I going to manage that one, but I'm sure I can set my mind to it and resist, after all I never used to test until OTD until the last 2 cycles.

Sounds like you have had a lovely afternoon relaxing and some peace. I have 2 year old twins so it's not easy to rest up is it.

I can't believe how calm I am, even DH is surprised, usually I'm googling, stressing, comparing others stories etc but not this time, tonight I am very relaxed and having lots of positive thoughts     

Oh yes I am a symptom spotter, always looking got twinges, prodding my (.) (.) until they are sore from prodding lol. Give it a day or so and I will be analysing everything    

Hi lilacheva, how exciting that you too will be PUPO tomorrow. I wish you all the luck in the world with your thaw and ET, I will keep everything crossed that your blastocyst thaws lovely   Please let us know how you get on when you can. Positive vibes coming your way    Xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 

well the thaw went fine !! omg i am so relieved !! 

off to st marys manchester shortly 

hope your ok . ill look forward to symptom spotting with you guys soon 

xxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats great news lilacheva.  Good look with transfer.  St Mary's is great :0) x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

well im PUPO !!!

after waiting 2 hours with a uncomfotably FULL bladder i went in , the nurse fiddles for ages !!! and had to empty my bladder for me as it was causeing too much pressure on my uterus !! 

my 6 day frosty is back with me !!! 

let the pupo bubble commence !! im now going to lie down and digest todays events


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Yipee lilacheva!!!congratulations on being PUPO, sending you lots of positive vibes and sticky baby dust    
It's such a stressful time isn't it waiting for news on the thaw. I wasn't actually too bad until we were almost in Manchester and I got a phone call from the embryologist - I was told they would only ring If there was a problem so you could imagine my borrow when they rang!
Despite us making a plan to do a progressive thaw, they still wanted to clarify that it was ok to take the 3rd embryo out as the 2nd one hadn't survived,     it completely threw me into a panic despite being very relieved at what she had rung for and by the time I got to the clinic 20 minutes later I was a wreck    
I was so relieved to be lying on the table waiting for them to come back home    knowing I had the 2 to transfer. 

Tabithtwitch how are you today? Have you been keeping yourself busy? I'm off work so don't have to worry about that    and I've been out most of the day doing some light shopping  and lunch with a friend, god to feed my embies good food right   

It's nice we are very close in timing too, hopefully we can keep each other sane, well as sane as possible.
I'm already talking my through the stages of embryo development and my 2 embryos should be morula's today and blasts tomorrow and hopefully by Sunday they should be hatching and implanting     
There is another lady called Binny who is not far behind us! I will invite her to goin us   
So what have you all got planned for the week end?? Xxxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats lilacheva on being pupo.  I couldn't imagine waiting 2 hours.  3 minutes was long enough for me.  I've been to physio with my dd this morning and this afternoon was supposed to be her swimming lesson which only lasted 5 minutes... She pooed and it leaked out of the nappy!!!!  We all had to evacuate the pool, very embarrassing!!

This weekend my half sister is coming down with the family so will be kept busy cooking, walks and paying!!!!

Tab x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

oh tab how embarrassing lol !!! 

did you get in trouble ?? 

all i have done since i got home is lie on the sofa and drift in and out of sleep im shattared !! 

yep waiting 2 hours was awful i was literally walking crossed legged to the room !! and then the nurse told me my bladder was pushing my uterus the wrong way so had to be emptied that was so uncomfortable i had bad cramps after that ! , i got a little picture afterwards tho of my little embryo in my tummy 

hope you have a good night 
h xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like a hectic day Tab   how embarrassing about the pool issue lol oooops.
You need to take it easy Hun, don't be overdoing it, gentle walks and all that   
I have had some very mild cramps today, I think it might be the pessaries or maybe from the transfer?? I have read that you can cramp after transfer. Omg see I'm analysing every twinge already lol   

Xxxxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

I got a photo too, it's so lovely to see them isn't it??     I love my little embryos already  
My photo is propped up next to my bed and I hate to admit this but I was talking to them earlier  Maybe these hormones are making me mad   Xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello fellow Fet'ers

How's the 2ww going??     I think I am already going     

The dreaded pessaries have been giving me a few cramps and making me very windy      And how messy are they Yuk!!

Well I'm only 3dp 3dt and I am already wishing it was OTD, how and I going to manage another 11 day?

So far no symptoms at all to report, but maybe way to early    

How is everyone else doing?

I can't believe that I still have lots of PMA going on    But I'm not sure that it's a good thing as I'm scared I will be absolutely devastated if it doesn't work as I have really got my hopes up that this could work - after all why shouldn't it?    I need to keep my feet firmly on the ground yet be realistic.

I was pleasantly surprised how nice the weather was this morning, so we went out for a leisurely stroll and called in for a pub lunch, anything to try fill my days and make these next 10 days pass 

Xxxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi both

How are you doing?  I had a great weekend and apart from bloating with pessaries I feel fine.  So nothing to report here apart from swimming again this morning and no leakages thank god!!!!

Tab x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie I found you lol, sorry it took so long its been manic at work and trying to keep distracted. How are you feeling? Hope you are keeping sane .....
Keeping everything crossed for you  

Hi ladies good luck with your 2ww, I am quite far behind you now, looking like I wont have the embies back on board until around the 7th or 8th October so a while to go for me but will keep my eye on this thread to see how you are all getting on.

I'll just be relieved to get off one of these injections, I have the clinic on Friday so fingers crossed they will let me come off the Suprecur. The clexane is not very pleasant is it lol.   

Hope everyone is keeping positive   Im dreading the 2ww as not at all positive but better to be prepare for failure then be disappointed!

Good luck xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny glad you found us and lovely to hear from you 
I haven't been on for a few days as I've had a crazy busy week, so apologies to you all for being a rubbish cycle buddy.
Tab, how is it going? You going mad yet? I think I am lol.

Well I have been analysing every little niggle and I have had cramps for the last 3-4 days but I think it's the presseries. I have also noticed my boobs are a little more sore and I have felt a acid reflux type of feeling since yesterday but that's all :-/
So hard as one minute I think is it a good sign and then the next I'm worried its in my head and just the progesterone.
I am 6dp3dt today and today was the day with my twins that I got the feintest of feintest lines ...... I am so so tempted to test tomorrow but DH said no way :-(( I know it's far too early but I am such a series tester and usually by now I'd have tested a few times, so I am proud of myself for not doing so until now.

OTD a week today, so not long I guess :-/

Xxxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh Josie Im not helpful but id want to test too, although with twins the hormone would have been raging so probably not wise as if its one bubba it may not show this early. I think you are really brave to do it all again after the hard work of two little people!! Not long to go you're half way so as of tomorrow on the last stretch. I currently have pains in my leg, praying its a pulled muscle and not a blood clot but on clenaxe so cant imagine it is anything sinister. Looks like i'll be way behind you with test date around the 12th but even so its been nice to talk to you and im excited for your result next week  x x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I did it..... I cave in and tested yesterday at 6dp3dt and got a        I know it's VERY early days so I am trying to keep my feet firmly on the floor but OMG I was shaking!!!!! 

Hope your leg is ok Binny? Get checked out if your worried, let me know how you get on.
So when is your day 12 scan??

A very shocked Josie xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW amazing many congratulations Josie how fantastic!!! Wow wow wow.
Thats pretty positive to have picked up the hormone so early. Well done!!! Now definately keep your feet up and relax......Wow.
Amazing   
So happy for you, well done!!! I feel sick about my result and they aren't even back in yet lol.
So good to see a positive outcome
Im in tomorrow but its only day 10 so no doubt I'll be back in again next week!!
Wow again!!
xxxxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi 

im now 6dp6dt !! had twinges on and off yesterday and day before like a needle being pressed in my tummy ! not cramps tho ??

my question is has any one ever been really itchy  im itchy all over ?? 

please say its a sign and im not plagued with nits lol !! 

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Josie congratulations that's great news.  A very strong little bean you must have, or could it be twins again!!!!!

Tab x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

ha ha tabitha i had the same thought as you! Good luck everyone, i am far behind you all but transfer will be next Friday as you are all testing so fingers crossed some positive stories to send me on my way. 
Hope everyone gets their much deserved BFP
xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Thank you for your lovely posts.
As you will have guessed I tested today again and the line isn't much stronger than yesterday, so I am thinking its just the one. When I tested with the girls I got a BFP the same day but the lines got stronger each day very quickly. I just hope it stays 
I'm so nervous, just want my OTD to come round.
Binny its not long for you now Hun  I will still be hear to cheer you on xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie   its still a positive and is it day 9 for u now? If so thats the day ive been told to test so u have a BFP yipppeee many congratulations . Fantastic news Im chuffed for you. Thanks lovely   I started the lovely pellets today ivf really tests our sense of humour eh lol. I had a really emotional day after they said my lining was good to go, ended up crying in the clinic think the realisation that I have to face my fate is hitting hard, but it has to be finalised one way or another. Im really struggling with anxiety at the moment which im guessing is how everyone on here feels. Any tips on keeping sane? X x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Tabitha have you done a sneaky test yet? Or are you holding out? X x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi I'm also in the 2ww of my first fet I had the transfer on the 20th ad 2 perfect embryos put back I caved and done a test did 1 on 6dp 5dt and got my first bfp I've tested everyday since the line asnt got any darker my official otd is the 1st oct I'm driving myself mad


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah fantastic news chocolate buttons, and a cracking profile name   A line is a line so you are BFP many congratulations. Remember you are testing before most women would even think about it keep positive because your embies are happy in there. Well done. Mine go back this Friday but are very much less than perfect im not going to test until the morning of the appointment as I know it will be a BFN so will eekk out every last moment where there is hope lol. Take care keep us posted x x x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks binny think I'm still in denial like it's happening to sum1 else never give up hope u never knw wat will happen good luck an keep us posted will let u knw how I get on xx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Chocolate buttons congratulations on bp that's great news.  Is it quite a dark line? If so it could be twins testing that early.

Binny, I haven't tested.  I'm like you and think its over for us I feel like I did last failed FET - desperate to have AF as I'm so premenstrual!! When I had bfp with dd I had nothing so I'm 99% sure our journey is over.  Which is fine we have a dd and can move on with our lives.

Tab x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi tabithatwitch
The tests I've done is first response there not really dark but there's defo two lines for all to see dnt give up hope u never knw I tested early an wish I never cuz I've drove myself mad xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello ladies
Binny I am so pleased to hear that your lining is good and you are almost ready to bring home your snow babies.
I can understand you being all emotional at your scan as it really does hit you at that point that this is really happening.
I get the feeling you are a pessimist like myself   I was so convinced I would not get a BFP I had started email talks with Reprofit in Czech where we had our eggs frozen last year, I had planned to go over in November for ET.
I haven't yet cancelled this as it is very early days and whilst I am over the moon I am still very nervous that this is all going to come crashing down on me.
Keep the faith chick, yes it's incredibly hard but don't give up on your little envies just yet... They may well surprise you when they are woken up as embryos can change grades so easily.

Tab how are you doing?? Well don't on not testing, I am just a pOAS addict and couldn't wait.

Chocolate buttons, welcome and a huge congratulations on your BFP. My line hasn't really changed much either. I've been doing first response tests and I'd have thought that since I first tested 4 days ago it would have got much darker but it hasn't. So I'm now stressing that's it may be a chemical preg again and I'm trying to find out where I can have a beta done tomorrow :-/

Ladies I never in a million years thought this FET would work, but they obviously do so keep the PMA going ladies and hopefully there will be a few more BFP's on here soon xxxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Josie would the test definitely go darker? I don't really understand the whole test line thing and have no idea what a chemical pregnancy is.  But good luck for getting bloods done tomorrow.

I'm not strong just realistic when it comes to understanding how I feel if that makes sense!!!

Tab x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well got up thus morning and did a clearblue digital it came up pregnant straight away I'm so excited only 1 more day an then I can phone the clinic with results good luck to everybody in 2ww xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Me too chocolate button  I did the digi and it says pregnant yippee!! My test date is Wed when I have to ring the clinic.
Tab a chemical pregnancy is when the embryo implanted and you get a bfp but for some reason it doesn't continue and the tests go negative again. I think that's the reason why clinics advice not to rest so early and why they give us an OTD after when AF would be.
As for lines on tests the second line can be feint to strong so the earlier you test the theory is the lighter the line would be. From reading I've gathered that the more HCG you produce the more it shows on the test which is why I'm worried as my lines are not getting much darker I'd say they are less than half the strength of the control line.... Argh xxxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation. Are you getting bloods done today? X

Great news chocolate buttons x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Tab, 
I haven't been able to have bloods done as the only appointment was at 8.30 and its an hour from home so with morning traffic is have had to set off a silly I click. There is nowhere close to me that I can get them done. GP won't and clinic won't either gggrrrr. X


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe it's meant to be that you can't get bloods done.  Only 2 days to go , do you get bloods done anyway on Wednesday through clinic?

Tab x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning All how is everyone? Congratulations again Chocolate Buttons and Josie  only one day to go keep positive its fantastic to see some BFPs   Apologies I havent been on for a few days, I had a bit of a scare. The doctor believed I had a blood clot due to my painful leg so I spent all day at the hospital yesterday, blood tests were negative ( which is the only negative I want to see for a while lol ) thank god. Just have to hope it heals and concentrate on Friday. Yes you're dead right im a total pessimist I think if I knew I could do another cycle then the pressure wouldnt be quite as bad for me but this is it. The positives on here are really great to see, im routing for you all. How are you Tabithawitch? How are you holding out? Hope everyone has a good day not long for OTDs   take care x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Chocolate buttons just realised today is your OTD yippppppppeeeeeeee hope everything is ok and look forward to seeing your official BFP x x x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well my official OTD is today done my test and I'm officially pregnant I'm so excited can't put it into words hope ur ok binny an hope u get ur bfp on Friday xx


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well clinic rang my scan is on 23rd Oct so excited good luck to everyone in 2ww xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Fantastic news congratulations and wish you a  happy and healthy pregnancy x x x x


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh Binny I'm pleased to hear it wasn't a clot.  My dh had clots 2 years ago when I was pregnant, he ended up in icu for weeks, I nearly lost him.  

Anyway positive onwards and upwards, test arrived with ocado delivery today, looking forward to tomorrow and very keen to move on.  I have awful cramps and grumpy moods which I'm managing to keep to myself.

Tab x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Tabitha  its odd but I don't feel relieved, I think its the hormones making me a bit odd lol. I thought Id walk out all skipping and happy nope same miserable face   but I am a worrier.
Sorry to hear your DH was so poorly that is awful, do they know what caused it? I hope he has made a full recovery. So frightening. 

I will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow, I really hope you have a suprise. xxxxx
(ps if mine is a BFN I shall mostly be celebrating no more injections or bum pellets!! LOL)


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

That's exactly how I feel I've had enough!!  His clot was after hip resurfacing operation.  He will never be 100% and has to wear a knee high sock but he is here!!

Choc buttons sorry I missed your post, congratulations (officially) ;0)

Tab x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Choc button congratulations on your official BFP      

Binny I am so glad to hear it isn't a blood clot, you must have been terrified though, as for hormones they are playing silly buggers with me too. My hubby just wants me to be back to my old self I'm so moody and have been since starting the progynova lol

Tab so official test date tomorrow like me...
I will be looking out for your news in the morning.

Well I still have 2 lines so will see what tomorrow brings xxxx
Xxxx


----------



## tabithatwitch (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning ladies.  Bfn for us this morning as I thought.  Can't say I'm not upset but going to spoil my little girl rotten today.

Tab x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww tab so sorry to hear that good luck for the future xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that Tabitha :-( be proud of yourself ivf is not for the faint hearted. Sorry it wasnt the BFP that you deserve. Take care x x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Any official news Josie?   look forward to your BFP post   xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Morning everyone

Tab I am so sorry to read your news this morning :-( :-( 
Give your little girl lots of cuddles today, sending you a gentle cyber hug and I wish you all the best with any future cycles. Xx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny, its an official BFP for me and a very strong line!!!! Yippee
I have rang my clinic to let them know but it's an answer machine so I am hoping they will ring me bck soon.
I know I'm going to sound very ungrateful but I'm still very cautiously excited... Been here too many times before so whilst I should be on top of the world today I am still very nervous and can't believe its going to stay a bfp- if that makes sense without sounding very ungrateful.

Not long for you now Binny, is it the big thaw on Friday?? I will be looking out for your news all day.

Choc buttons how's things for you? Are you still testing or have you stopped? I'm now onto the digital ones lol I got a 2-3 weeks on Monday at 14dpo so its gone up from 1-2 which is good. Sadly my clinic don't do betas :-( xxxx


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Josie I'm gd I've stopped testing now still can't believe I'm pregnant tho my digital test sed 2-3 aswell my scans booked at clinic on 23rd Oct my clinic dnt check betas either as ur clinic been bk in touch xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah congratulations Josie  Fantastic news I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  yippeeeeee.

My situation is not great. Very depressed, sorry to harp on when you have happy news but embryologist called to say they will thaw tomorrow, its worse than we were first told about the quality of embryos. They have confirmed that of the 5, 4 should not have been frozen and that they are  not expected to survive. So Im down to a one chance wonder. Feeling very very upset. Wish I could fast forward and get this over with but Im convinced I will be spending Friday night with a bottle of wine as I cant see us getting any further. All that messing with your body, months of injections, sticking bloody things up your bum (lol) estrogen, progestrone, OHSS, biposies, lying to everyone all to not even have a fair shot at it. Really really fed up but genuinely pleased for all the ladies with BFPs.
Sorry to moan, rant over xxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Binny, how did it go today? I have been checking all day for your news.
Hope all went well xxxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie im so sorry I didnt see your message until now   how are you getting on? How are you feeling? Hope you are managing to relax a little   Well all went a bit better than expected, transferred 2 1 was alot stronger and actually started to hatch while we were transferring im   that was a good sign. The other was not that hopeful a much smaller blast but the best of 3 that the y thawed. My decent blast had developed five stages in just a few hours so I was relieved to get a chance out of them. Had a few twinges today, not going to symptom spot but they were and are definately there that and a stinking cold. I keep forgetting im not supposed to be getting hot and am failing at it :-( 
When is your scan due? Really hope things are going well for u x x x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Binny, that's great news   I told you we worry ourselves sick and usually it goes better than we expected.
Congratulations on being PUPO, when is your OTD?
Well I did a digital on 18dpo and got a 3+ so I am very pleased that my hcg is rising.
I have booked myself in for a private beta tomorrow, so hopefully I will have a good result. 
I am actually starting to believe I am pregnant now although I don't think it has really sunk in yet.

Choc buttons, how are you? Any symptoms? Have you done any digi tests since?

Tab still thinking of you and I hope you are as ok as can be xxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Binny I forgot to say my scan is in Tuesday 15th October so only 9 more sleeps eeekkkkk xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah fantastic Josie   It must be a wonderful feeling, not long until your scan   My OTD is Saturday eek. I wont be testing early and probably not on Saturday either, I have my brother here on Sat so cant risk the heartache with people at my house as no one knows. Will either test on Sunday or will wait until blood test on Monday. At the moment im quite happy in my little bubble that I may have a developing embryo and as its one and only chance I dont want to face reality. Im not finding the wait torturous in fact im finding its going too fast lol. Tthis may be my only chance that im PUPO. Hope you are feeling ok and getting plenty of rest. Did u have twinges after transfer? Im getting weird pains in my left side which is where they transferred but prob an effect of them mucking about inside tmi lol x x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ninny,
Sorry I hadn't realised you had posted :-/
I don't blame you for holding off testing, I admire your patience and the fact you won't test early. It's funny how different we all are isn't it? I like to test early to soften the blow.... If that makes sense? I wish I could have waited until OTD.
As for aches and pains, I've had AF pains since a day or so after transfer, I also have pulling aches in my side yes, they are getting a but worse actually. But I do recall having them early in my last pregnancy so I'm bit too worried.
I am constantly knicker checking though, these pessaries are awful and I've noticed like a watery discharge after them too especially in the morning.
Well I had my beta done in Monday...... 21dpo and i nearly died when I got the result it was 9,646!!!!!
This is high!!! I was thinking maybe twins but don't see how when my second embryo was so poor and they weren't even going to transfer it!
Now I've been googling and it says very high hcg levels can indicate a molar pregnancy!!!  feel like I'm going mad!!!

Xxxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry Binny just realised my typing error lol x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey I've ad a bit of a nightmare ad a bit of bleeding on Sunday nyte so went to gp an she organised a scan at my local early pregnancy unit this morning I'm pleased to say I av according to the sonographer 1 healthy 5 week pregnancy it was such a relief an I got a little pic of my jelly tot to take home with me I'm so excited now how u holding out binny? 
How r u Josie?
Xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie, no problems..... glad to hear you are ok   wow that is one massive beta!!!! That does sound like multiples!! Thanks for posting you've made me feel a bit more positive, it sounds feeble but ive been having anxiety attacks that this is going to end badly due to the AF pains. If you  have them too and you have a massive BFP then there is hope, thank you. Sounds like you dont get to relax even when its positive, I hope that once you have a scan you will be able to enjoy being pregnant xxxx

Chocolate buttons thats great  Josie why dont you fib so you can get a scan early lol    Will the clinic scan you yet?
Im ok thanks, well not really but you've been there so you understand. 
I just want this to work so badly. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Really nice to hear from you both, wish you both a healthy and happy pregnancy  xxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ps Josie what is a molar pregnancy? Try to stay off google or you really will go mad   my mate has threatened to disconnect my wifi so that I dont spend anymore time finding negative stories lol xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Chocolate buttons a massive congratulations on your scan  glad to hear all seemed well and healthy. Can I ask what you exactly saw? I was thinking of pushing for a scan as I have been worried about pains in my side, but they haven't been as bad today but I didn't think they would see much at 5 weeks. Could you see the yolk sac too??

Binny, I'm not really up on what a molar pregnancy is but it's basically when the embryo doesn't form yet the pregnancy continues but without a baby :-(
I am Terrible with google, I know to stay away but I can't :-/
Sorry to hear the anxiety has kicked it, but so has mine, I was convinced this cycle was doomed from the start and my embryos were duff and now I have a bfp I'm still worried. I think this wait for the scan is far worse than the 2ww!!!!

Chocolate buttons did you have a beta done??

Xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Josie, I totally understand. I dont think any of us believe we will ever get the long awaited for BFP and once it does happen a whole new host of worries start, things that we would never have even contemplated. My best friend told me to be prepared that if I do get a BFP that I'll feel even worse. Her work friend had IVF and fell to pieces once she got pregnant. Its so much more real, plus you have TONS of hormone going on right now. Hang in there. How many weeks are you now? Will your clinic do a scan for you so you can see a heartbeat if you are far enough along, if not can they advise on that high hormone level? Chances are you've got two little ice babies in there. Do hope you are ok. You've got so far so try and stay positive xxxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah sorry Josie just seen you are five weeks. ..... Id ask to see the clinic. Who are you under? xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Josie sorry to stalk you lol but this may help ........ they are only averages so you arent that far out. Have a look on the website there are lots of ladies with 11,000 betas at the same stage...... Keep positive xxx

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Pregnancy-18-24--/Is-9000-hcg-to-high-for-5-weeks-pregnant/show/696693

Guideline of women's HCG levels during pregnancy: 
3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

xxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Josie
I dnt really want to go into detail of wat I saw an I Wudnt b lying either to get a scan I broke my heart wen I saw I was spotting I cudnt eat or sleep an all I did was cry ur scan is next week I wud jst wait for that in my opinion it will soon b ere Hun xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Binny, how's it going?? Only 2 more sleeps for me until my scan xxxx


----------



## Hekitchener (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to the site, iv just had a frozen embryo transfer on Friday, from 2 blastocyst frozen embryos that had started to hatch when transferred. I feel slightly sick but am thinking it is a "pretend symptom" lol, as it's too early to be feeling sick from early pregnancy, iv never joined a group before or chatted to other people that are going through it am hoping this might help


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Josie im out BFN. Devastated. Hope your scan goes well. 

Good luck with your cycle Hekitchener it really is an emotional rollercoaster x


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Binny,

I am so so sorry Hun :-( :-( I don't know what to say to you, as I know there is nothing I can say.
Please take care of yourself and be gentle on yourself, did you have a blood test Hun as it seems very early for a urine test OTD you only had ET a week ago??

Thinking of you and wishing you had the outcome you so deserved. 

Where does this leave you now? Will you cycle again xxxxx

HEKitchener welcome Hun, congratulations on being pUPO, there is a thread for those actively cycling Hun you may find there are more people over there who will support you, I am on the other thread so will be good to chat and follow you.

Xxxxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Josie and thanks for your support along the way. Game over for us we self funded so was our only chance, DH doesnt want to see me go through this again. Off for a glass of well deserved white and counsellor tomorrow. Hard to deal with but the facts are the facts. I hope everything goes well for you x x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ps yes confirmed negative by clinic blood test x


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Josie how did ur scan go today xxx


----------



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi chocolate Button
We saw one beautiful heartbeat all measuring as it should  we are over the moon, but its still early days.
How are you? Have you had another scan? X


----------



## chocolate button82 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Josie I'm gd jst doin a lot of relaxing an putting my feet up my next scan is next wed can't wait see my little jelly tot again so glad ur scan went ok bet ur very excited did they give u a due date xxx


----------

